# Starting EMT training



## 7point62 (Aug 19, 2009)

I get back to CONUS Saturday and start EMT training on the 25th, taking courses at night through June of next year, to ramp up skills a bit. I'm really looking forward to it. Any number of apocalyptic scenarios could crop up at any moment and I want to be able to at least look like I know what I'm doing when the Zombie's start decapitating people. :cool: Like call for a paramedic.

I'll let you know how it goes. The medical terminology prereq textbook is about 1000 pages and just nosing through the first 3 chapters has given me a much deeper appreciation of the Corpsmen in my past and their tolerance of me and Marines in general.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 19, 2009)

Excellent!  Hope it goes well!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been looking at getting EMT-B over then next few months my self. Good on you and let us know how it goes... ;)


----------



## American-n-NZ (Aug 19, 2009)

Wait until you get to see the birthing video... It changes your outlook on things. Good Luck!

I enjoyed my rotations in the ER, but it was mostly drunks who had fallen down. There was the drunk who had decided to ride his bike down a hill, and then thought we were going to arrest him. Drunk people are funny! until you are trying to hold them down for stitches.


----------



## matt_dawg20 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Good luck*

Have fun with it, when i went through it, I had a blast. Its not too bad and as long as you do your reading assignments youll ace it. 

        J.A.B. There is a great provider for EMT- B program called trainingdivision.com they are based in texas and you do all your course work on line, and then you go down there for a week and do your practicals. I have met a few guys who went through it and they seemed to know there stuff. Its a little bit pricier that other programs

         Ya that birthing section definatly changes your outlook on somethings


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good work on the course bro. Dont let anyone tell you differently- its not impossible and you can smoke it if youre a worker.

On the negative side to this one- mattdawg, i dont know your background, but as a paramedic with about 8 years experience, I have to say that I have never, ever, EVER met a medic worth anything that trained online or out of a traditional classroom setting. As a matter of fact, i have physically worked with 2 emt-b's and one medic from training division and they didnt know their ass from a hole in the chest. 

Just my two cents. Either way, 7Point have fun.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 20, 2009)

amlove21 said:


> 7Point have fun.




I will and thanks. Aside from the classroom work, the college has it's own ambulances--donated, of course--with gear & labs etc and I think we also do intern hours at the FD later on, so it seems fairly comprehensive.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome. :)  you'll do great, just study.  that's the key.  keep us updated, brother! :)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I will and thanks. Aside from the classroom work, the college has it's own ambulances--donated, of course--with gear & labs etc and I think we also do intern hours at the FD later on, so it seems fairly comprehensive.


 
Note to self...  Never get hurt in the area 7.62 is working as an EMT or paramedic, better to let 6 untrained howler monkeys work on me...:doh:

You'll do great bro - focus on the outcome, keeping the patient alive.  Practice, practice, practice - even in emergency medicine there is muscle memory - on top of the mental memory.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 21, 2009)

American-n-NZ said:


> Wait until you get to see the birthing video... It changes your outlook on things. Good Luck!
> 
> I enjoyed my rotations in the ER, but it was mostly drunks who had fallen down. There was the drunk who had decided to ride his bike down a hill, and then thought we were going to arrest him. *Drunk people are funny! until you are trying to hold them down for stitches.*




Suture their earlobes to the gurney pad; they won't move around much then.


----------



## matt_dawg20 (Aug 21, 2009)

"On the negative side to this one- mattdawg, i dont know your background, but as a paramedic with about 8 years experience, I have to say that I have never, ever, EVER met a medic worth anything that trained online or out of a traditional classroom setting. As a matter of fact, i have physically worked with 2 emt-b's and one medic from training division and they didnt know their ass from a hole in the chest." By amlove21

 Well I didnt work with them, thats why I said it seemed like they knew there stuff. They could have easliy operated very poorly, but I never witnessed it and dont wanna pass judgement,   because they were decent enough guys. 

I think online medical course can be sketchy, but I also think its about how searious you are about the studies, and how motivated you are to learning the information. but thats just my :2c: I do you appreciate your experience and probably wont tell anyone about training division again. We dont need shitty medics out there

MGL


----------



## Muppet (Aug 23, 2009)

Good skill brother. You will have fun.

F.M.


----------



## Manolito (Aug 23, 2009)

Good Luck and study. I got my national registry and I can assure you I started with no medical terminology at all. I will always believe it is a skill that can save lives. In my particular instance the EMT basic was the only medical care available for hours. You will need to keep up your continuing education after your original certification and I volunteered riding ambulances in Oackland California they get plenty of gun shots to practice on. 

Never forget military practice and civillian are two different animals. Each county has its EMS protocol and you must be licensed in each county in order to work. 

I am retired now and have a large library so if you need something let me know. 

Bill


----------



## fortygeek (Aug 24, 2009)

Good Luck 7.62.


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks gents. I won't be working in the emergency medical field upon completion; but I do intend to get state certified and stay certified. It's a skill I feel I need to augment my capabilities. 

I haven't even taken my first class yet and I already feel like trying experimental surgery on X SF Med.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 24, 2009)

gotta catch the little bastard, first.  who'd have thought a naked troll with a green beret was so difficult to nab? :uhh:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 24, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> gotta catch the little bastard, first.  who'd have thought a naked troll with a green beret was so difficult to nab? :uhh:



Ever wonder just why he wears an earring?  Suture hole perhaps???


----------



## midnight (Aug 24, 2009)

For amlove and matt dawg. The online stuff is fine to pass the NR because so much of it doesn't pertain to your county. But you need class and skill also.

 At least for my EMT class I got my books ahead of time and read the first dozen chapters, but I never really opened my book again after going to my first class. I had 4 teachers all medics with the FD one was a Captain. I learned x10 as much as I could from the books by just listening to their lectures and them helping me with skills.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 29, 2009)

100 on my first exam last week. We're on the digestive tract, or/o to an/o and will move into the urinary and then on to reproductive. The pictures all look like pizza.

Uranus.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 29, 2009)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> gotta catch the little bastard, first.  who'd have thought a naked troll with a green beret was so difficult to nab? :uhh:





HoosierAnnie said:


> Ever wonder just why he wears an earring?  Suture hole perhaps???



LMAO  

Want me to show you the leash that gets attached to the earring?  

7.62 - enjoy!  I remember a lot of interesting things from my training back in the stone ages.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Sep 29, 2009)

Good skill now and future brother. Wait to child birth. EWWWWWWW!!!!!!

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 30, 2009)

fuck that - you can have all that OB nonsense, I want no part of it.  I told my wife when she starts poppin' out my hellspawn, I'm at the head, lookin' at her face, I ain't lookin' below the sheet, savvy??   :eek:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 30, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Want me to show you the leash that gets attached to the earring?  LL



LL  Leash huh???  Who'd a thought you were soooooo kinky  Smurfette  ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 1, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Good skill now and future brother. Wait to child birth. EWWWWWWW!!!!!!
> 
> F.M.





You keep saying that, FM. :uhh: How bad can it be? I mean, I've been present at the births of my 3 sons. It was kinda _slimey_... but nothing like dead gooks baking in the heat.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 1, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Want me to show you the leash that gets attached to the earring?




Ow. That poor bastard. No wonder he eats cake without utensils.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 1, 2009)

7point62 said:


> You keep saying that, FM. :uhh: How bad can it be? I mean, I've been present at the births of my 3 sons. It was kinda _slimey_... but nothing like dead gooks baking in the heat.



Oh, that should be cool for you then. I hated that part. Good skill is meant to say do good and you will be fine. It's a Krav Maga thing.

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 1, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Ow. That poor bastard. No wonder he eats cake without utensils.



LOL  Cross thread points for you!

LL


----------

